# Am I TT ready ???



## MLC (6 May 2010)

I don't really want to do a Club 10 TT until I can break even (29 minutes 59 seconds) I also really want to do one at the same time but I also don't want to be last. The slowest time posted was 36 odd minutes by a lady junior which was an inprovement of 39 minutes the previous week.

I will describe my commute route as a performance bench mark as I am using this a training route for the 10

I have a little loop of 7.1 miles 

My commute description is thus 
Out of the station Turn L I have to go through a set of lights and a further temporary set of lights. Slight up hill them I am on country lanes turn left then the road has about six or seven 90 degree corners. I have a couple of small inclines a short (150m) sharp down hill section over a roundabout further left then the road inclines its not a hill but it is up hill iof you get what I mean then I am in my town. over r/bout Turn right 
to bottom left turn right turn through a short alley left, right then home. 

I measure this as follows
Note time at start of journey (i.e. foot on pedal ready to push off) this was 6:59:00 commute as described above and I finish when I pull up on drive 7:23:40 

So 24 mins 40 seconds and 7.1 miles giving me an average of 17.46 (7.1 / 24.40*60) = 17.46 average

If I could manage that over the ten miles not only do I have 2.5 mph to go before break even it would also give me a time of 35 minutes and put me more or less last and although I had a bit left in the tank I was quite puffed at the end of it !!!!

I have been riding a year with a 2 month break over winter


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 May 2010)

Give it a go - you can then use it as a benchmark to improve. 

I keep thinking I'd like to try it.. but suspect I never will. This way I can live vicariously through others who are actually doing them!


----------



## Brahan (6 May 2010)

Questions: 

Can you ride 10 miles without getting off?
Do you want to ride a 10 mile TT?

If the answers are 'yes' then you are ready to ride a 10 mile TT. Simples.

Clubs will welcome you with open arms.

Bite the bullet, tell yourself that you'll be last and if you're not then it's a bonus.

Let us know how you get on.

The longer you put it off, the more you'll regret not joining sooner when you eventually do.


----------



## Rob3rt (6 May 2010)

I took Brahan's advice! Well half of it, I applied a club, now awaiting my return to UK to race! Just give it a go!

Commute routes are a near useless way to gauge your potential race performance, in a TT you wont hit lights, you wont be slowing and accelerating all the time (i.e. wasting energy), you will be high as a kite on adrenaline, you will have other riders there to encourage you and give you tips and advice for future performances.


----------



## bianchi1 (6 May 2010)

the adrenaline of the race will add a couple of miles an hour to your avarage. 

Give it a go you will love it ( after the pain of the race has faded )!


----------



## lantern rouge (6 May 2010)

I've also been curious about TT's for a while, but don't want to make a berk of myself/come dead last etc at a club.

My compromise was to find out my local clubs' course and have a go on my own on a quiet weekday morning with no one looking.

I recce'd the course in the car & found the start/finish paintmarks on the road then went home and got the bike.

I rode 11 miles to the start line, took a big swig of water, reset the cateye and went for it.

29 mins 42 secs later I finished - almost puking at the finish line !

I rode the 11 miles home (slowly!) elated that I'd broke 30 mins

then....checking the standards on the VTTA site for my age (48), I was brought crashing back down to earth....it appears my time was ok..for a 67 year old!

seriously though, have a go, At least you can say you've got a TT PB time if anyone asks

LR


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2010)

It takes a bit of practice riding a TT.... I was actually just as fast at 25 miles than 10... get that...

Plan some club 10's this year to give myself a check, having not raced for over 10 years........oh and 40 years young..so now a Vet..........OMG........


----------



## frank9755 (6 May 2010)

I've done three, over the last 6 weeks or so, all 25 miles - not done a 10 yet. 

Agree with the comments above - only way to find out how you go is to try one. The not stopping bit makes it very different from commuting or even a normal fast ride. I've tweaked my bike and feel it is better set up for me now. This is really important, but after the second one, my back was really stiff. I had to flop in the grass for 10 minutes before I could walk!

Each one I've done has been a personal best, and I am homing in on 1:15, which is my initial goal. I've got another one this Sunday and I might just do it!

I've found that I've enjoyed them, after the first 6 or 7 miles, which have been hard work. I've finished them all quite knackered but happy!


----------



## Noodley (6 May 2010)

I have only ever done one TT, the club 9 mile a couple of weeks ago. My usual riding is steady paced (I did a bit of audax a few years ago but now tend to not have time or the inclination).

So I did not think I'd really enjoy TT, but thought I'd give it a go just to see...

I loved it, every second of it. It was painful, I almost threw up a few times, I got passed by 3 people..only beat 2 others....but I loved it. Can't wait til my first 10 a week on Wednesday.

I loved it so much I have just bought a TT bike  And I am a tight git...


----------



## Will1985 (6 May 2010)

Of course you're ready - time trialling is about testing yourself more than anything...beating your previous week's time!

One piece of advice is turn up to a club TT early and try to be one of the first starters. In all likelihood you'll be passed by a fast rider, but it means the timekeepers don't have to wait around if you cross the line last. You can also watch the others come in and ogle TT kit!


----------



## frank9755 (6 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> I loved it so much I have just bought a TT bike



Me too - my secret weapon to get another PB this Sunday!


----------



## johnnyh (6 May 2010)

a question for those in the know, on a 10 mile TT, what percentage time difference is made by a TT bike over a standard drop bar bike given the same rider?


----------



## Noodley (6 May 2010)

Will1985 said:


> Of course you're ready - time trialling is about testing yourself more than anything...



I think that's what appealed so much to me. Audax is/was a distance challenge for me, TT will be a speed/effort challenge.


----------



## Noodley (6 May 2010)

frank9755 said:


> Me too - my secret weapon to get another PB this Sunday!



What did you get?

Mine is gonna take quite a while to arrive  but it'll give me time to practice 

And I can honestly say that the TT adverts/promotions in cycling mags and being in a club which allows you to try different things have been instrumental in getting this old plodder interested in doing something different.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 May 2010)

Give it a go, nowt wrong with being last.


----------



## Noodley (6 May 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Give it a go, nowt wrong with being last.



Very true. My mate came 'last' on the TT last week, but held off everyone on the APR this week 

I am fully expecting to be well down the field on my first 10TT.

But I also remember thinking 10 miles was a long way to go on a bike...


----------



## nmcgann (7 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> I think that's what appealed so much to me. Audax is/was a distance challenge for me, TT will be a speed/effort challenge.


I found the same - I started out doing Audaxes when the time/distance was my focus, but have pretty much stopped now in favour of TTs and speed 

It's very absorbing trying to find new ways of getting more performance out of yourself, I only wish I'd started earlier in life rather than wait until my mid-late 40s


----------



## MLC (7 May 2010)

Thanks for all the advice but I have one further question

My club holds it TT at 7pm it is a 25 minute ride from my house to the venue and I struggle to get home by 6.45pm. Will I be frowned on if I ask for a late start as a newbie ?


----------



## madguern (7 May 2010)

lantern rouge said:


> I've also been curious about TT's for a while, but don't want to make a berk of myself/come dead last etc at a club.
> 
> My compromise was to find out my local clubs' course and have a go on my own on a quiet weekday morning with no one looking.
> 
> ...



Hey know that feeling, ran my clubs 10 and 25 miles but each week get a little faster. Went from 67 year old male to 45 male (38 year old male) , if I change sex then spot on for 35 year old time. Given that most of the clubs riders are either up for a laugh or deadly serious may give it a go properly at the next open event. may come last but least I have done it

Cheers


Mad Guern (Rob)


----------



## cisamcgu (7 May 2010)

In years gone by I did quite a few 10 mile TT's ... I think in all the time I did them I was either last or next to last, but - and here is the bit that kept me going - I tended to get faster each time I did them. A TT is race against the clock, not against others really.

Have a go, pedal like mad and have fun


----------



## frank9755 (7 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> What did you get?



I got a second hand Cannondale Six13 Slice from eBay. 






Would have cost the original owner a lot more than I paid for it!

Weighs almost nothing and was a bit scary to ride to begin with. I took it to a bike shop to have a fitting. They raised the saddle about 3 inches () and brought the bars in a bit. Need to decide if I will debut it on Sunday or if I will wait until I've ridden it a bit first. Might like to try a 10 on it to begin with in case I am in agony after half an hour!

What did you get?


----------



## frank9755 (7 May 2010)

johnnyh said:


> a question for those in the know, on a 10 mile TT, what percentage time difference is made by a TT bike over a standard drop bar bike given the same rider?



I did some searches on this a couple of weeks ago. I can't find the reference I saw then, which did wind tunnel testing to assess the impact of all the various bits of kit. This is what I remember from it (will post link if I re-find it):

Using aerobars has the greatest impact on performance (NB doesn't have to be a TT specific bike, just one with aeros). The impact on 25-mile times was of the order of 1-2 minutes. 

The next greatest impact is from... a pointy hat (damn!). Maybe that gets you 20 or 30 seconds on a 25 miler

The other things - disc wheels, skin-suits, etc are giving you just a few more seconds, often for vastly greater financial outlay - and don't make sense for someone of my ability at any rate.


----------



## johnnyh (7 May 2010)

pair of clip ons it will be if I ever get there then  cheap, me...


----------



## MLC (7 May 2010)

What the f... have I done.

I am booked on my local club's 10 on Wednesday 12th May at 7pm

I do actually feel a bit sick ......


----------



## Kablinsky (7 May 2010)

Well, I'm convinved. Have just mailed my local club to try and get involved next wednesday evening also. It will also be my first (@ 40 years old)


----------



## MLC (7 May 2010)

Kablinsky said:


> Well, I'm convinved. Have just mailed my local club to try and get involved next wednesday evening also. It will also be my first (@ 40 years old)




Shot in the dark but you are not doing the Southend Wheelers one are you ????


----------



## frank9755 (7 May 2010)

johnnyh said:


> pair of clip ons it will be if I ever get there then  cheap, me...



That's sort of where I started.

But then I thought there were a couple of other mods I needed to do to my racing bike to get it right for TT (such as flip the stem, put the road cassette back on - currently has an 11-34 for hilly rides, and take the mudguards off). I actually want those other things for when I am using it normally, and don't want to keep adjusting, so decided I did 'need' another bike

I looked into various options like getting an old frame and buying the bits to build up a TT bike or buying a normal racing bike second hand and converting it - and getting a second hand TT bike seemed the best solution, the least work and probably less expensive than the other two options.

That's how I managed to justify getting another bike!


----------



## Will1985 (7 May 2010)

johnnyh said:


> a question for those in the know, on a 10 mile TT, what percentage time difference is made by a TT bike over a standard drop bar bike given the same rider?


Some direct comparisons from the last month - I've done 25:07 on an out and back single carriageway on a road bike with standard wheels compared to 22:37 with a TT bike with deep section front and disc rear plus aero helmet.

On another (circuit) course I've done 24:35 on the TT bike, and last night did 26:01 on the road bike with the rear wheel at ~40psi because I had a flat just before the start sealed with a bit of Vittoria Pitstop.

On all 4 of those rides my power was between 296 and 304W.


----------



## Will1985 (7 May 2010)

frank9755 said:


> I did some searches on this a couple of weeks ago. I can't find the reference I saw then, which did wind tunnel testing to assess the impact of all the various bits of kit. This is what I remember from it (will post link if I re-find it):
> 
> Using aerobars has the greatest impact on performance (NB doesn't have to be a TT specific bike, just one with aeros). The impact on 25-mile times was of the order of 1-2 minutes.
> 
> ...


It was bikeradar last July IIRC. The funny thing is that the best change to save time is actually free - position can have more of an effect than anything else.
The next easiest time saver is tight fitting clothes - doesn't have to be a skinsuit, just not flapping. Changing the tyres to ones with really low rolling resistance (plus latex inner tubes for clinchers) are useful.
After that the cost goes up and up: it's basically tribars-helmet-front wheel*-rear wheel-skinsuit-TT frame.

*Front wheel is more significant as that is the one carving through the air, but in practice it isn't comfortable to ride deep front and shallow back so wheels should be together.


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2010)

MLC said:


> I do actually feel a bit sick ......



You'll feel that during it as well 

Good luck.


----------



## Kablinsky (8 May 2010)

Close but no cigar. Southend Wheelers is actually my local club but I'm hooking up with the Essex Roads club. They TT over at East Hanningfield. I'm booked in. . . . now I feel a bit sick. 





MLC said:


> Shot in the dark but you are not doing the Southend Wheelers one are you ????


----------



## darkstar (10 May 2010)

I've never trained for a TT but the other night i decided to see how fast i'd ride 10 miles around this flat route in liverpool (it's seriously flat) I was pretty gutted when i finished to see an average speed of 18.9mph. I didn't go down on the drops once though which may have made a difference. Still, looks like a long way to go! I'd like to enter the BUCS 10 mile TT next year and post a time which won't embarrass myself!


----------



## Will1985 (10 May 2010)

It's at Oxford next year on the H10/17R - a quicker course than Cambridge but perhaps with slightly more climbing. It operates much like any CTT event so quickest get in over people with no time. Have a go at a few club 10s this year to get a qualifying time. 

You should also try on an out-and-back route rather than a circuitous one.


----------



## darkstar (10 May 2010)

Will1985 said:


> It's at Oxford next year on the H10/17R - a quicker course than Cambridge but perhaps with slightly more climbing. It operates much like any CTT event so quickest get in over people with no time. Have a go at a few club 10s this year to get a qualifying time.
> 
> You should also try on an out-and-back route rather than a circuitous one.


cheers for the advice mate, what would be a respectable time to qualify with? I think some aero bars will be required.

edit; 1000th post...


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2010)

Will1985 said:


> It's at Oxford next year on the H10/17R - a quicker course than Cambridge but perhaps with slightly more climbing. It operates much like any CTT event so quickest get in over people with no time. Have a go at a few club 10s this year to get a qualifying time.
> 
> *You should also try on an out-and-back route rather than a circuitous one.*



Why exactly? 

The club im joining, club 10 = 2 laps of a 5 mile circuit (Not that Im bothered actually, I just want to race, put all the advice you give me to the test ). 

Personally I think I'd prefer to do out and back courses because well, you dont have to navigate anything, just point, aim and fire. But besides this, any other reason?


----------



## bianchi1 (11 May 2010)

Out and back gives you a better chance to chase people down or see how close those chasing you down are as you will see them on your way back.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 May 2010)

bianchi1 said:


> Out and back gives you a better chance to chase people down or see how close those chasing you down are as you will see them on your way back.



Didnt think of that, thanks, I guess that gives you extra motivation to push and an indication of how quick you are.


----------



## redddraggon (12 May 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> The club im joining, club 10 = 2 laps of a 5 mile circuit (Not that Im bothered actually, I just want to race, put all the advice you give me to the test ).



It's a pretty slow course too apparantly. Are you doing it tomorrow?


----------



## ChrisKH (12 May 2010)

Kablinsky said:


> Well, I'm convinved. Have just mailed my local club to try and get involved next wednesday evening also. It will also be my first (@ 40 years old)



Its tonite! 

Let us know how you get on as this is local to me as well. Never considered a TT before, but there's always a first time.....


----------



## Rob3rt (12 May 2010)

redddraggon said:


> It's a pretty slow course too apparantly. Are you doing it tomorrow?



Not tomorrow, just getting the training in for next couple of weeks, the 27th May I should be there. By slow, I see the times are just under 24 mins for your faster riders, i.e. the number 1 and number 2 places (which is pretty quick) and about 29 for the slower riders (probly faster than me, these riders dont have places next to their names). Only 4 people show on the results.

I have a major blister (so bad could barely walk for a few days) on the ball of my foot from running while away without running shoes and im meant to be running 5k race on saturday so taking it easy this week, lol

Will probly tag along on some training rides in coming weeks though, I need to sign up to the forum and say hi and orientate myself etc, not heard back regarding my membership yet, must not have had the monthly meeting this month since I sent my forms.


----------



## Kablinsky (12 May 2010)

10.3 miles. 31m 35s. I went off way too quick and paid later on. Narrowly missed wiping out doing about 27mph as a dog walker wandered into the road without looking. Only got passed by timetrial bikes. Jeez they can move. 

I can't believe just how ragged I was in the last couple of miles. If I hadn't been in so much pain I would have laughed. Will definitely do it again. Target has to be sub 30 minutes.


----------



## palinurus (12 May 2010)

Kablinsky said:


> I went off way too quick and paid later on.



Pacing takes a bit of experience. Improve the pacing and you could probably go under 30 minutes even with no change in fitness or weather conditions etc.

I found this useful http://www.flammerouge.je/content/3_factsheets/constant/ttstrat.htm


----------



## palinurus (12 May 2010)

Kablinsky said:


> I can't believe just how ragged I was in the last couple of miles.



I know that feeling.

Bet it was cold and windy too.


----------



## Kablinsky (13 May 2010)

The wind wasn't too bad but it was cold. I'll take a look at the link. Now. . . time to start looking into Aero bars. Hopefully that will help the average 19.66mph. I feel an obsession coming on.


----------



## palinurus (13 May 2010)

Kablinsky said:


> The wind wasn't too bad



I rarely ever say that. There could be a gentle 3 mph breeze and I'd be complaining that it was tough on the way back!


----------



## Losidan (13 May 2010)

Would it be consirdered bad form to ride club TT's on a fixed?...Nothing fancy mind


----------



## Rob3rt (13 May 2010)

Losidan said:


> Would it be consirdered bad form to ride club TT's on a fixed?...Nothing fancy mind



No, I'll be racing the club TT on a fixed wheel bike kitted out with tri bars etc. Im pretty sure plenty others do it to, this gallery on another forum may be of interest to you.

http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=23237


----------



## redddraggon (13 May 2010)

Losidan said:


> Would it be consirdered bad form to ride club TT's on a fixed?...Nothing fancy mind



In the olden days, the serious people would ride fixed. Just make sure you know what gearing you need.


----------



## palinurus (13 May 2010)

Losidan said:


> Would it be consirdered bad form to ride club TT's on a fixed?...Nothing fancy mind



Not at all.

If I had room for one more bike (how many times have I said that?) I'd get an old steel lo-pro frame and build a rat fixed TT bike.

I might do the club "athlete's 10" on fixed, if I can be arsed to sod about with the gearing for one event. Which, knowing me, as I do, is somewhat unlikely.


----------



## Will1985 (13 May 2010)

On flat courses round our way, the fixed riders often have quicker times than the geared riders.


----------



## monnet (13 May 2010)

Fixed is fine. The best tester in our club often rides fixed (with lo-pro bike, disc wheels and all the kit). The gear is HUGE though. 

He turned in 21.30 tonight on a slow course (course record Richard Prebble 20.14), on a very slow night. Second was a minute slower (and he's a pretty classy 2nd cat, former 1st)h


----------



## Noodley (13 May 2010)

I have two options for next week:

First 'proper' 10 on what I have been told is a 'lumpy' 10 course but which I would class as just a 'typical' road: it has no climbs but you know it's not flat...it would appear this is classed as 'lumpy' by TTers...

OR

Club 17 mile event on quite rolling roads (rolling as in lots of obvious up and down bits, more up than down if you ask me!)...

I reckon option one is best - I need to take the plunge on a proper TT. So, on Sunday I shall be attaching extention bars to my road bike and buggering about with them and saddle position...


----------



## Losidan (14 May 2010)

Regards TT on fixed....

I'll take that as a glowing endoresment then! Excellent.


----------



## palinurus (14 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> I have two options for next week:
> 
> First 'proper' 10 on what I have been told is a 'lumpy' 10 course but which I would class as just a 'typical' road: it has no climbs but you know it's not flat...it would appear this is classed as 'lumpy' by TTers...
> 
> ...




Depends on your build and what suits you really. On a flat 10 mile course the fastest regulars at my local TT put 2-3 minutes into me, on a rolling 20 mile course I can usually get within a couple of minutes of the winner. Too small and skinny to generate much power on the flat, but it serves me well for going uphill.


----------



## Noodley (16 May 2010)

Ok, that's me entered for the 10...


----------



## Noodley (16 May 2010)

Just seen the start list and I'm off 29th out of 30...at least only one person has the chance to pass me


----------



## Kablinsky (18 May 2010)

29th out of 30!!!! Are you not worried that they will have packed and left by the time you finish? 

After me banging on about my TT exploits at work I have been challenged to a 10mile race down the gym tomorrow lunchtime AGAINST A GIRL!!!! Of course I accepted but it looks like a win/win situation for my opponent. Everyone expects me to win, it can only go wrong. She's 24 and very fit. I'm 40 and quite frankly. . . beginning to sag in all the wrong places.


----------



## Noodley (18 May 2010)

Kablinsky said:


> 29th out of 30!!!! Are you not worried that they will have packed and left by the time you finish?



Worried? I'm counting on them leaving for saving my blushes


----------



## MLC (18 May 2010)

Good luck Noodley let us know how you get on.

All the fast boys start near the back so we will look forward to you posting a sub 25 min time......no pressure .......


----------



## Brahan (18 May 2010)

Good luck Noodley. Just make sure you know the course before you leave. 

I'm doing my first club 10 of the year tonight and can't wait.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2010)

I did a 10m TT on my own on a largely flat course in 27.37 today. Not an event but just for fun(?)
I first did it last week on my aluminium bike on a windy day in 30.10. I may give up now!


----------



## Noodley (18 May 2010)

Okay, that's a shorter stem fitted, spacers removed and tribars fitted...all down to my legs now 

In 23hrs it'll almost be over - I hope


----------



## Rob3rt (19 May 2010)

Good luck.......... the tri bars are going to kill you if you havent riden them much before  Neck ache by mile 3 ! At least that was my experience when I 1st fitted mine until I got some advice on fine tuning my possition.

My 1st TT should be the 27th May I think, still awaiting message from the club to say my forum account is active so I can say Hi and arrange to tag along to some training rides!


----------



## Brahan (19 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I did a 10m TT on my own on a largely flat course in 27.37 today. Not an event but just for fun(?)
> I first did it last week on my aluminium bike on a windy day in 30.10. I may give up now!



Don't give up rich, there are a few clubs close to you that would welcome you along. If you've already done a mid 27 on your own then under competition you're due another minute off that, then with a season of TTs under your belt you'll be flying.


----------



## Noodley (19 May 2010)

Well, that was sore 'fun' 

Bads news 1: 2 sets of traffic light appeared today on the route, so the original route was changed.

Bad news 2: the new route was hillier and on crap back roads with a few hairpins and 4 junctions.

Bad news 3: it was very windy.

Bad news 4: the revised route was 200 metres under distance so I still have not ridden my first 10 mile TT.

Good news 1: I wasnae sick.

Good news 2: I wasnae last.

Good news 3: I managed to ride home afterwards.

Good news 4: I have a burger cooking.

And 28.23 for 9.8 miles just in case you were wondering. But still waiting on my first 10


----------



## Brahan (19 May 2010)

Well done, you've gone under 1/2 hr on your 1st 10(ish) TT. When's your next one?


----------



## redddraggon (19 May 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> still awaiting message from the club to say my forum account is active so I can say Hi and arrange to tag along to some training rides!



You'll probably have to chase that up, not everybody uses the forum, so accounts aren't necessarily made to member status. I presume you have already signed up to the forum?


----------



## Noodley (19 May 2010)

Brahan said:


> When's your next one?



What year's this? 

Next one pencilled in is 15 June, so time to actually do some training for it!


----------



## Rob3rt (20 May 2010)

redddraggon said:


> You'll probably have to chase that up, not everybody uses the forum, so accounts aren't necessarily made to member status. I presume you have already signed up to the forum?



Yeah Ive signed up, Ive had an email from Becky to activate my account, asking me for some details etc but not heard anything since, dont think my cheque has been cashed yet either. Basically no word on my membership yet  This weekend I'll be bored so I thought I'd look up a ride on the site and tag along, but its a 70 miler, I'm not sure I'd make it since I've hardly ridden my geared bike so not as comfortable riding it and not sure as to my limits on this bike, the route will need gears I think (I ride fixed like all the time, and fixed will kill me over 70 mile if there is hills). Most ive every cycled is 50 mile on my fixed.


And on topic. Congrats Noodley, well done, great time!


----------



## rich p (20 May 2010)

How did you pace it Noodley?
I tried to guage a pace I thought I might be able to sustain and hoped to stick it in a bit towards the end but, in the event, I was too knackered to do anything but hang on.


----------



## Noodley (20 May 2010)

rich p said:


> How did you pace it Noodley?
> I tried to guage a pace I thought I might be able to sustain and hoped to stick it in a bit towards the end but, in the event, I was too knackered to do anything but hang on.



It went a bit like this: set off at a pace I thought I could maintain for about a minute, then take it minute by minute after that! 

The strong headwind and poor road surface with the general tendency towards going up the way had my legs fairly knackered in the first 4 miles and by the time I got onto a flatter surface my legs were burning and I did not have the power to push big gears so I tried to use as big a gear as possible which allowed me to go as fast as I could without my legs blowing up...I just about made it but the end could not have come soon enough. I had all kinds of slavers coming down my nose and out of my mouth by the end of it 

I did not have my positioning very well worked out - it was the first time I'd had the chance to ride on the tribars with the shortened stem. But I'll learn from the ride and try to make small adjustments. I reckon I could have raised the seatpost a bit as I feel I could have got more power through my legs when leaning forward if I'd done that,...who knows? Maybe I'm just speaking bollocks. As usual.

I'm glad I put on my compression tights after I had showered as my legs are okay today - I might even pop along and have a go on the track tonight just to see how I get on, I've been getting pestered encouraged for a while so I might just do it.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> It went a bit like this: set off at a pace I thought I could maintain for about a minute, then take it minute by minute after that!
> 
> The strong headwind and poor road surface with the general tendency towards going up the way had my legs fairly knackered in the first 4 miles and by the time I got onto a flatter surface my legs were burning and I did not have the power to push big gears so I tried to use as big a gear as possible which allowed me to go as fast as I could without my legs blowing up...I just about made it but the end could not have come soon enough. I had all kinds of slavers coming down my nose and out of my mouth by the end of it
> 
> ...



Try pushing the seat forward (and raising it a little to counteract the loss of distance between seat and BB) and ride on the nose of the saddle.


----------



## Noodley (20 May 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Try pushing the seat forward (and raising it a little to counteract the loss of distance between seat and BB) and ride on the nose of the saddle.



I did ride as much as I could on the nose, most likely why I had a sore arse when I was on my bike tonight...I gave the track a miss as there were loads of people there who are serious riders and I did't want to make a cock of things for them  But a lot of them were trying to convince me otherwise after I had finished my ride on the road - I think they want a whipping boy


----------



## a_n_t (22 May 2010)

I rode my first 10 last year, did 27:34 and ended up winning the club handicap over the course of the season!

Got myself a TT bike for this season and did a 23:48 albeit a different course and hoping to get under the hour for a 25 at some point!


----------



## e-rider (23 May 2010)

a_n_t said:


> I rode my first 10 last year, did 27:34 and ended up winning the club handicap over the course of the season!
> 
> Got myself a TT bike for this season and did a 23:48 albeit a different course and hoping to get under the hour for a 25 at some point!



Well, keep the speed from the 23.48 and you'll just get under 59 minutes.


----------



## a_n_t (23 May 2010)

tundragumski said:


> Well, keep the speed from the 23.48 and you'll just get under 59 minutes.



thats the hard bit though!


----------



## Brahan (24 May 2010)

Hey ant I've seen your bike in another post, it's lovely. I'm sure you'll be going under soon.


----------



## Will1985 (24 May 2010)

tundragumski said:


> Well, keep the speed from the 23.48 and you'll just get under 59 minutes.


The maths are wrong - a direct speed comparison would be a 59:30. 23:48 reads as 23.8.

Alternatively, if 24:00 and 1:00:00 are approximately 40km/h, and a_n_t went 12 seconds under on a '10', multiply that by 2.5 to see how many seconds he would be under the hour.

My first sub hour (59:43) was done on a 23:36 '10' - its about 99% of '10' speed.


----------



## a_n_t (10 Jul 2010)

1:01:32 last weekend and felt pretty good, should've pushed it abit more really. J2/9 in cheshire so not a fast course really.

Will have it on the A25/11 in a few weeks


----------



## Ian H (10 Jul 2010)

Will1985 said:


> tundragumski said:
> 
> 
> > Well, keep the speed from the 23.48 and you'll just get under 59 minutes.
> ...



Which makes my 59.17 difficult to explain on the basis of not getting under 24 on a ten for several years. Flatter course, I suppose, and a fast one, given that that the winner, whose minute-man I was, did 49.56. That _is_ fast.


----------



## frank9755 (11 Jul 2010)

Feeling quite pleased with myself this morning as I have just knocked 8.5 minutes off my personal best for a 25!

I did my first four TTs back in March / April / May, with a best time of 1:16:30 ish. This morning I did 1:08:02.

Since doing my previous best I've:
- ridden about 3,000 miles in European tours, audaxes, FNRttC, and general cycling
- lost about 3/4 of a stone in weight (as a result of the above)
- got a TT bike (pic up the thread)

A few clubmates were surprised that I was a lot harder to catch today than previously. I don't expect I'll be able to maintain my rate of improvement!


----------



## a_n_t (25 Jul 2010)

a_n_t said:


> Will have it on the A25/11 in a few weeks




Done. 57.21, 26.1mph Average


----------



## e-rider (25 Jul 2010)

frank9755 said:


> Feeling quite pleased with myself this morning as I have just knocked 8.5 minutes off my personal best for a 25!
> 
> I did my first four TTs back in March / April / May, with a best time of 1:16:30 ish. This morning I did 1:08:02.
> 
> ...



that's amazing; I've done two so far: 1:12:14 and 1:11:06 - I'd really like to take 5-6 minutes off my times. What is the single best thing to change to make a big improvement? I should add that I do have plenty of weight to lose, and I mean plenty (30+kg (4 stone) wouldn't see me under weight)


----------



## a_n_t (25 Jul 2010)

tundragumski said:


> What is the single best thing to change to make a big improvement?




If you dont have tri-bars then get some


----------

